# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  مشکل آپلود

## Mahdiar#

من وقتی میخوام برنامه آپلودکنم به آردوینو نانو این ارور رو می ده:
Arduino: 1.6.12 (Windows 10), Board: "Arduino Nano, ATmega328"


Sketch uses 1,040 bytes (3%) of program storage space. Maximum is 30,720 bytes.
Global variables use 9 bytes (0%) of dynamic memory, leaving 2,039 bytes for local variables. Maximum is 2,048 bytes.
avrdude: ser_open(): can't open device "\\.\COM5": The system cannot find the file specified.




Problem uploading to board. See http://www.arduino.cc/en/Guide/Troubleshooting#upload for suggestions.


This report would have more information with
"Show verbose output during compilation"
option enabled in File -> Preferences.
لطفا کمک کنید ممنون

----------

